# Please be considerate of peoples 'for sale' threads :)



## massahwahl (Sep 9, 2009)

Just thought that I would add a thread as a friendly reminder to be courteous towards people who are selling items here on CF. Often times you may not agree with the price someone is charging and that is a valid concern but really does not add anything to the thread when you post links to where the same item can be purchased elsewhere cheaper. If you are interested in an item being offered for sale but don't like the price, then by all means haggle with the seller but don't point out your opinion on price when you have no intention of actually purchasing it. Those posts are nothing more than spam and show very respect towards sellers. Simple as that. 

I'm no moderator or anything but I do feel a duty to remind everyone to think twice before you post! 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Droogie (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this ninja, because I just listed my Wii on the for sale section about 5 minutes ago


----------



## ANNR (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice to see considerate people around.  ^^

Its been a while since I went inactive, but I am back now.


----------



## ANNR (Sep 9, 2009)

Droogie said:


> I'm glad you posted this ninja, because I just listed my Wii on the for sale section about 5 minutes ago



Hello Droogie. 

Wonder if anybody still remember me. XD


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 9, 2009)

So you will watch someone getting ripped off in considerate silent fashion. Thats somewhere between passive and shallow.


----------



## ANNR (Sep 9, 2009)

Negotiate the price.  ^^


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 9, 2009)

ANNR said:


> Negotiate the price. ^^


 
Negotiate the price, unless they have never been on the internet, they really know whats its worth before they post it. Even if I'm not interested in it and its a complete stranger buying it, I'm going to tell them they are getting ripped off.


----------



## massahwahl (Sep 9, 2009)

As a buyer it is YOUR responsibility to research your purchase before you buy it. Just because you see something and say 'what a ripoff!' Someone else may see that and say 'what a deal!' Considering the forum requires you make 100 posts before using that part of the forum and I would not think many people use it to blatantly rip someone off and on the reverse, not many people who have been around for a while are going to buy something they see as a bad deal. I dare you to find me a thread that was closed because a mod deemed it a 'ripoff'

If your selling something you are entitled to determine what you think it is worth. Hands down. YOU own it, YOU purchased it and now YOU are selling it. Regardless of who or where someone else is selling it for a different price. And as a member of the forum you are entitled to request whatever price you deem fair for an item whether someone buys it or not.


----------



## Aastii (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for posting this. Pisses me off when people do that, especially if someone goes i will have it, next post "you know it is worth x dollars less, you get it here for cheaper and that is new!!" and then the buyer demands cheaper.

It is, as ukulele ninja says, the sellers responsibility to put a price they deem fair, but likewise it is the buyers responsibility to check that what they are getting is a fair deal, not a ripoff. If you get ripped off when the information is clearly there (just look on ebay, craiglist, whatever, you will find plenty of info) then you are a donut and it is tough luck for you for buying an item and an inflated price


----------



## ANNR (Sep 9, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Negotiate the price, unless they have never been on the internet, they really know whats its worth before they post it. Even if I'm not interested in it and its a complete stranger buying it, I'm going to tell them they are getting ripped off.



To each their own I guess.

But for those who are here to make a quick profit, by all means warn our other members.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 10, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Just because you see something and say 'what a ripoff!' Someone else may see that and say 'what a deal!'


 
Now how can that be true. If your selling a used video card for 100 bucks and it can be bought new for 75, how can that be a (what a deal) for anybody other than a noob?



Aastii said:


> If you get ripped off when the information is clearly there (just look on ebay, craiglist, whatever, you will find plenty of info) then you are a donut and it is tough luck for you for buying an item and an inflated price


 
Donut or not, if I see it I am going to tell them they are being ripped off.


----------



## massahwahl (Sep 10, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Now how can that be true. If your selling a used video card for 100 bucks and it can be bought new for 75, how can that be a (what a deal) for anybody other than a noob?
> 
> 
> 
> Donut or not, if I see it I am going to tell them they are being ripped off.



To be fair to a seller, if I list my video card for $100 and you find it on sale somewhere for $75 thats not really my fault is it? Almost everything in the sale section right now can be found SOMEWHERE else on the internet for cheaper. Im not defending anyone who intentionally is seeking to rip people off but im saying theres not that many here to be honest. And again, a buyers personal responsibility has to set in and say 'hmmm.... maybe i should shop around a little'. Not only that but the heatware system we started using is in place to protect buyers as well. So an unfamiliar buyer can easily check out peoples profile before deciding to buy from them. 

Lastly, if after making it to100 posts to use the sale section (saying that takes most users roughly 1-2 weeks) your internet skills are not beyond using google, ebay, amazon, craigslist or the myriad of other search tools available out there, then you probably shouldnt be buying anything online to begin with.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 10, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> To be fair to a seller, if I list my video card for $100 and you find it on sale somewhere for $75 thats not really my fault is it? Almost everything in the sale section right now can be found SOMEWHERE else on the internet for cheaper. Im not defending anyone who intentionally is seeking to rip people off but im saying theres not that many here to be honest. And again, a buyers personal responsibility has to set in and say 'hmmm.... maybe i should shop around a little'. Not only that but the heatware system we started using is in place to protect buyers as well. So an unfamiliar buyer can easily check out peoples profile before deciding to buy from them.
> 
> Lastly, if after making it to100 posts to use the sale section (saying that takes most users roughly 1-2 weeks) your internet skills are not beyond using google, ebay, amazon, craigslist or the myriad of other search tools available out there, then you probably shouldnt be buying anything online to begin with.


 

Now you completely turned around my statement by adding the words (for Sale). But I do agree with the rest of your post. But I am just somebody that if I see someone and think they are being ripped, I will tell them if they are a noob or not.


----------



## massahwahl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just added the for sale part because its hard to keep up with what retailers are selling their products for from day to day. I'm talking more about the people who pop onto a for sale thread just to say 'hey newegg has that video card for cheaper than that!' Not because their even remotely interested but because they feel like being a real pisser to a seller. Its fine to haggle with a seller but I'm saying its not cool to try to undermine a seller just because. I'm not sure what your referring to as a complete rip-off though, we might not be seeing eye to eye on what's considered 'a ripoff'


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 11, 2010)

Its been a while, though I would bump this one as I have seen it come again recently.


----------



## linkin (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you. unfortunately it happens a lot. i think it should be added to the forum rules that if you have no intention of buying anything, don't post in the thread.

I'm 110% sure that none of us here intend to rip people off or anything.


----------



## mep916 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've cleaned up the thread a bit. 

I'm in agreement with ninja. Several months ago, I asked that we implement some stricter FS thread posting guidelines but was turned down. The thread shitting doesn't happen that often, but when it does, it's incredibly annoying.

However, if anyone thinks an item is way overpriced, or possibly a scam, PM Buzz1927 or one of the supermods. It would be nice if you didn't post in the thread. It just leads to flaming back and forth.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 12, 2010)

linkin said:


> I'm 110% sure that none of us here intend to rip people off or anything.



+1

Actually, on here you can get the best deals on the internet xD


----------



## mep916 (Mar 12, 2010)

linkin said:


> I'm 110% sure that none of us here intend to rip people off or anything.



It's only happened one time that I know of.


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 12, 2010)

that wouldnt be the time when i got ripped off would it?


----------



## mep916 (Mar 12, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> that wouldnt be the time when i got ripped off would it?



Yup, I didn't want to go into details lol.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 12, 2010)

You can still be considerate at the same time while explaining something is a rip off.  Like the guy trying to sell his P4 2Ghz machines for like $300.  yeah I mean come on.  

I wasn't a jerk, but I told him anything over $100 (that is only if it was  complete system with keyboard, mouse and monitor) would be a rip off.

No one is obligated to do anything on this forum except follow the rules.  I am pretty sure being a jerk is against the rules to begin with.  Pointing out someone is wrong, or someone is trying to rip someone off is not against the rules.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree, keep out of it. I recently found something for $40 when it was worth about $25 max, but I figured if someone is stupid enough not to look else where and check the prices, well, thats the buyers problem. of course, one must be reasonable, and if you see someone charging $200 for a $50 card....


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 12, 2010)

The only other thing I will add is that I understand people think they know what is best in some situations or know what they personally would do or not do in a sale situation but what is good for you may not be good for the situation at hand. If its not your affair then stay out. If someone is smart enough to rack up a 100 posts on the site to use the for sale section then they should be smart enough to do some research on the internet to find out if they are getting a good deal or not. You wouldn't buy a used car from someone you have never met in person without researching the actual value first would you? Again, if you disagree with a sale then keep your thoughts to yourself or send a pm to the seller, don't bogard the thread just to try and look like a hero.

Thanks for cleaning up the thread mep!


----------



## mep916 (Mar 12, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> No one is obligated to do anything on this forum except follow the rules.  I am pretty sure being a jerk is against the rules to begin with.  Pointing out someone is wrong, or someone is trying to rip someone off is not against the rules.



That is true, and as it stands right now, you're allowed to post whatever you want, so long as you're being respectful. Still, like ninja pointed out, I think it's the responsibility of the buyer to research a given item and ensure that they're getting a square deal. It's not that difficult. Someone may think that something is a ripoff, or wrong, but that's their opinion and they may not always be correct. Your example of the P4 computers was clearly way overpriced and I, as a mod, would prolly either delete the thread, or ask the OP to reduce the the price. In rare cases moderators will intervene, but in general, a member should have the right to post an item at a price they think is fair without comments from uninterested individuals. BTW, that's just my opinion, not official policy.  

Before I buy or sell on a forum, I usually check the going rate at other forums such as OCN, techpowerup, hard forums, XS, etc... ebay can give you a decent idea as well. If you can't find any price comparisons, just try to depreciate based on the age and use of the item. If something is BNIB, for example, don't expect the OP to reduce the price too far from the retail price.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I don't ever really stick my nose in people's for sale threads, but if I see something that should be $50 and they are trying to sell it for $100 I will just say, that isn't worth it.  Then I drop it, and if anyone wants to research it and argue they can, but I usually don't argue.

I have had some idiots on Craig's list before try to argue with my pricing on my laptops and desktops I have sold in the past, at a fair price.  Guy was trying to argue that my business class HP laptop that I had was not worth the $300 I was selling it for, because he could buy a new one of the same spec for $500, and of course he was comparing it to a consumer model not a business class one.  In the end I told him to stop emailing me and screw off and if he wasn't interested he could go else where.  I sold it to a guy for $275 the next day, because he said he'd give me $250 for it and I met him half way.

The laptop was easily valued at $300 to $400 considering what it was and what it came with.


----------



## Springy182 (Mar 15, 2010)

ukulele_ninja said:


> As a buyer it is YOUR responsibility to research your purchase before you buy it. Just because you see something and say 'what a ripoff!' Someone else may see that and say 'what a deal!' Considering the forum requires you make 100 posts before using that part of the forum and I would not think many people use it to blatantly rip someone off and on the reverse, not many people who have been around for a while are going to buy something they see as a bad deal. I dare you to find me a thread that was closed because a mod deemed it a 'ripoff'
> 
> If your selling something you are entitled to determine what you think it is worth. Hands down. YOU own it, YOU purchased it and now YOU are selling it. Regardless of who or where someone else is selling it for a different price. And as a member of the forum you are entitled to request whatever price you deem fair for an item whether someone buys it or not.



As a general rule what you say makes sense, buyer beware, don't go play Price Police because someone listed their hard-drive or sound card as 5$ more than it should be. But on the flip side I have to agree with StrangeHold, if you see a blatant ripoff with or without someone eagerly trying to buy it, you should comment about the price, you can either correct the seller and help them sell their item, or help someone who would otherwise have over paid.

Consider this, the requirement for buy/sell is 100 posts, BUT it doesn't matter which sections/length of posts, someones' primary contribution to reach 100 posts could be in off topic comparing Jessica Alba to Megan Fox or if which kind of luxury car they would prefer if given the chance. Then they notice a well written posting for a "deal" on something which is clearly and blatantly overpriced, and they're fooled. In my opinion idly watching something like that is almost as bad as doing it.

Maybe publicly calling something too expensive is too aggressive and "calling the person out", a polite PM about it might be more considerate to the seller. To each their own.


----------



## ganzey (May 1, 2010)

just figured this could use a nice bump


----------



## linkin (May 1, 2010)

Me too. people need to realise that the world does not revolve around their country when bashing others for pricing... again, buyer research.


----------



## Aastii (May 1, 2010)

I really think it shouldn't be allowed to post "cheaper here!!" just to boost post count and to mess up someones thread. Can they not be sent to mods and have the mod delete them? (I understand that the FS area is not moderated as such because it is buyer/seller responsibility btw)


----------



## Matthew1990 (May 1, 2010)

I just noticed ganzeys sig 

Sorry for the offtop.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 2, 2010)

alright i think if some1 post in the 4 sale threads of just knocking peoples prices or what not, i understand ok if your trying to inform the buyer hey this place has it for 10 dollars cheaper or what not let him know but maybe through a pm why ruin his thread. 

id hate to do this but im calling bignrich on this and gunna quote what he said 



bigrich0086 said:


> Public forum= FREE posting. Ill post where i feel like it, dont tell me to stay off of a thread when i see a over priced product.




Shit like that should get you a temp ban from this part of the forum or from the site if you cant find it in you to hold back what you have to say or atleast respect the buyer enough to send it in a pm.

Thats just my thoughts i got pissed off over that and its not even my thread


----------



## tlarkin (May 2, 2010)

Sorry but I don't really get all the fuss is about.  You want a free market, then you will have to deal with exactly just this.  When people try to sell a P4 system for $200 I comment, and say it is worth maybe $50 tops.  They get mad, but whatever, they can grow up.  

Having a for sale thread already puts CF in a position of liability.  There are zero guarantees you will get what you are paying for here, and there is no service tracking payments or shipments of anything.

If people come in and act like 2 year olds, there is an ignore feature.  However, given there is no moderation here, no system to protect users, it is entirely left up to the community to self police it.

If you try to rip someone off and you get called on it, then so be it.  You can use ebay, craigslist and other sites to compare similar stuff to see what a going rate would be for technology.  If someone tries to sell a used copy of MGS4 for the PS3 for $40, I am going to say Gamestop has it brand new, for $29.00 now.  Why?  I guess call it a code of ethics, I don't know.

I only see the people trying to get more money for their items the ones being all butt hurt by people commenting their stuff isn't worth it.


----------



## DCIScouts (May 2, 2010)

Please reference the announcement for this forum, as it has been updated to reflect a change in policy, thank you. 

http://www.computerforum.com/computer-equipment-sale/announcements.html


----------

